# Flippinout X 4



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I bought one of Flippinout's slingshots and immediately had to buy three others because the feel, fit and finish were so good.

I feel these are Heirloom quality. The seams between the various exotic woods CANNOT be felt or discerned in any way. The wood itself is very beautifully grained, but tough, with 2 hard fork hits to prove it.

Two are leather laminations models that have a soft feel and soft shooting only a combo of light and dense materials can provide. Would have never thought of leather to be capable as a part of the slingshot frame itself.

The remaining two are exotic woods.

I have one custom made, according to 1:1 photocopies of my shooting hand and it fits like a glove. Nathan is the man. I sent him 4-5 pages of photocopies of my hand and told him my spec and he made a slinghot that fits me. Seems like it's sucked into the hand when i reach for it.

Of the custom, the very enlarged palm swell serves to not only fill the hand and provide a greater contact point(s) over ANY flat or board cuts that your hand must adapt to. The angle of the palm swell matches the hand's angles while in a realistic grasp of the slingshot. The waist of the slingshot is VERY narrow and wasp or ant thorax like. Very small to wrap your finger around. The areas where the thumb and forefinger V to hold the slingshot are also compound curved, acommodating the fingers easily. But again, it's the large palm swell that makes it much more comfy than any flat slingshot I've ever shot. Not only does it fill the palm, but also does it according to anatomical curves of the blade of the hand.

Bands are of various configurations, folded Theraband, cut and stacked and tapered Theraband, and a new latex from Blue Skeen. Pouches range from pre-formed leather (quickest to seat and shoot0 to one of the thinnest pigskin, i've ever seen, allowing for fast reflex of bands.

This will be the only brand i buy.

OBSERVE..........


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

They sure are pretty! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nathan's stuff is amazing, for sure!
His "Large" frame fits me like it was designed for my hand.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Beautiful.

I have one of his first designs and it is realy great work.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Always topnotch craftsmen.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

beautiful work! three of the bands appear to be theraband gold, but is the fourth gum rubber?


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

TastelikeSnozberries said:


> beautiful work! three of the bands appear to be theraband gold, but is the fourth gum rubber?


Yes, the other is some sort of thick gum rubber, tapered cut, from Blue Skeen? According to Nathan at Flippinout. Its like a laser. Very fast and flat shooting.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I think Flippinout has become the Gold Standard for wooden slingshots. His work is amazing.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great craftsmanship from him one agian


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> I think Flippinout has become the Gold Standard for wooden slingshots. His work is amazing.


yes i agree DH, they certainly are the best wooden frames i'v seen


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

ERdept said:


> I bought one of Flippinout's slingshots and immediately had to buy three others because the feel, fit and finish were so good.
> 
> I feel these are Heirloom quality. The seams between the various exotic woods CANNOT be felt or discerned in any way. The wood itself is very beautifully grained, but tough, with 2 hard fork hits to prove it.
> 
> ...


Im Drooling again


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I think Flippinout has become the Gold Standard for wooden slingshots. His work is amazing.


Awww, shucks.... your're making me blush!!









Thank you


----------

